# New Music! - Undead Gathering



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone!

It's been a while since I was on. Things have been nuts these last several months, but I'm happy to say that things seem to be finally calming down a bit. I'm starting to have a little more time to focus on what I love most, Halloween!

This piece, which is free to download, will be included on an upcoming debut CD that should hopefully be available by the fall.

This song is titled "Undead Gathering". I imagined a brisk October night when vampires, werewolves, zombies etc all were making their way to a place where they will celebrate the Halloween season. An undead gathering!

https://soundcloud.com/world-of-fright/undead-gathering

I really hope you enjoy!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great new track, World of Fright. Thanks. I look forward to the upcoming CD.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> Great new track, World of Fright. Thanks. I look forward to the upcoming CD.


 Thanks Garth, I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi World of Fright. Just listened to your song, and thought it sounded great. I'm hoping all the creatures of the night aren't gathering at my place!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

the insurgent said:


> Hi World of Fright. Just listened to your song, and thought it sounded great. I'm hoping all the creatures of the night aren't gathering at my place!


Ha! Thanks insurgent! I have to say, it would probably be a cool party though


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, this is good stuff, please keep my updated on the CD, I want one for sure.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

kprimm said:


> Wow, this is good stuff, please keep my updated on the CD, I want one for sure.


Thank you kprimm!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

When will the CD be released?  Keep me updated please.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> When will the CD be released?  Keep me updated please.


Thanks for the interest Scary! Don't have a release date yet. Still working on the pieces and getting everything in place.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I really love all 4 songs on your podcast! Great ambient haunt music. Looking forward to the CD release~count me in!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

punkineater said:


> I really love all 4 songs on your podcast! Great ambient haunt music. Looking forward to the CD release~count me in!


Hey thank you so much Punkin! Had to put the podcast on the shelf for the time being, but anything I have released up to this point is available free to everyone through my website and soundcloud.


----------

